#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  feeding an incubus

## chels0792

Hey, guys. I need to know how to feed an incubus. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Gemnus32

Answer A:

It is common practice to, 'feed,' a homunculus, once it has been formed, if the homunculus has been formed to be used over an extended period of time. Feeding could consist of offerings of actual food, wine, or other materials. Or it could consist of being placed in an active spot in the home, like a kitchen or a dining room.

Answer B:

An, 'incubus,' was the Latin word, used during the Dark Ages in Europe, that designated a type of demon who overpowered and impregnated a woman. In literal terms, this probably referred to a pregnancy where it was impossible to determine who the father of the child was. The child would have been considered demonic - or at least crude - because of its illegitimate birth.

----------


## daecon

Incubi (and the female version, succubi) were rarely described as mug-you-and-stuff-you-in-a-van rapists. Instead what they did was visit you in your sleep and produce erotic dreams. The down side is that if you wake up during the visit, you find out that a succubus isn't exactly a movie starlet beauty. The incubus is bestial and horrific looking, as is appropriate for a demon, and the succubus is a hag. Naturally, their motivations were also malevolent, seeking to create half human monsters and embarrass cloistered nuns. 

It wasn't all bad, though. The most famous demon-child of legend was the great Merlin of King Arthur fame. His mother was one of those cloistered nuns, but instead of abandoning the child, she prayed over him and had him baptized. 

All total, there are more suitable daemons to use as a servant, but at least they're easy to feed. As an embodiment of Lust, they are maintained by sexual energy, including masturbation.

----------

